# Can I change my wireless adaptor?



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a Dell XPS M1710 with an integrated Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card. 

By any chance, is it possible to replace that wireless NIC with a new model featuring 802.11*n*?? I'm asking because I can unscrew the cover where is the wireless card, so I'm thinking maybe it can be replaced?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> I have a Dell XPS M1710 with an integrated Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card.
> 
> By any chance, is it possible to replace that wireless NIC with a new model featuring 802.11n?? I'm asking because I can unscrew the cover where is the wireless card, so I'm thinking maybe it can be replaced?



should be an easy swap you could probably use any n-type laptop adapter but you might be best getting one from dell  maybe dear though but should be an easy swap+driver and done


----------



## francis511 (Mar 12, 2011)

Disable it in device manager or just let it work in conjunction with a new one and you won`t need to remove anything


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

francis511 said:


> Disable it in device manager or just let it work in conjunction with a new one and you won`t need to remove anything



I want to remove it in order to replace it with a new one. I don't want to buy an usb or express card adapter...
btw, can I find replacement in stores, or I need to go straight to dell for that ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> I want to remove it in order to replace it with a new one. I don't want to buy an usb or express card adapter...
> btw, can I find replacement in stores, or I need to go straight to dell for that ?



yeh deffinately doable either way my uncle did same on his ol laptop works fine. and hes no computer wizard either just prize cables and connecter free gentley


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 12, 2011)

Th only issue you may run into is when restoring yuor system if the drivers do not support wireless N.
There are models of the XPS which do have the Broadcom wireless N so to find a replacement, DELL should have one.
Contact them and they will let you know for sure.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2011)

I would of thought you be able too, i have a DELL wireless 1520-N wlan miniCard ( think they are kinda exspenive though ) in mine might be worth checking in to for your self.


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

I try to look everywhere with no luck. I will probably contact DELL but their support sucks big time. Even more for older products...


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> I try to look everywhere with no luck. I will probably contact DELL but their support sucks big time. Even more for older products...



Intel 512AN_MMWW2 IEEE 802.11a/b/g, IEEE802.11n Dr...

Intel 533AN_MMWW2 IEEE 802.11a/b/g, IEEE802.11n Dr...


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, but unf. I cannot buy from there....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 13, 2011)

his seems a good site both for info and sales id check their creds tho i have not used them.
http://repair4laptop.org/wireless_lan_minipci.html


----------

